# C++ Grafikprogrammierung - gutes Tutorial gesucht



## m0rb (2. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem guten Tutorial zur Grafikprogrammierung mit C++ (auf Basis der MFC).
Bin jetzt schon ne Stunde am Googeln, aber hab nix wirklich sinnvolles gefunden.
Bin in C++ relativ fit, also muss das Tutorial nicht absolut bei Null anfangen.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt da was für mich  

Gruß
Flo


----------



## cille (2. April 2007)

Vielleicht hilft Dir diese Liste ein wenig weiter:
KLICK MICH ICH BIN EINE KLEINE LISTE

[EDIT]
Ansonsten würde ich dir Borlend vorschlagen, der hat eine Integriertes image scripting.
Habe leider erst angefangen das zu lernen, daher kann ich auch net so viel helfen


----------



## MCoder (2. April 2007)

Für zeitgemäße Grafikprogrammierung ist die MFC die schlechteste Wahl, da sie nur rudimentäre Wrapperklassen für's GDI (die Windows-Grafik-API) bereitstellt. Für einfache (2D) Grafikprogrammierung ist GDI+ empfehlenswert. GDI+ wird zwar nicht direkt von der MFC unterstützt, läßt sich aber relativ problemlos in C++ - Projekte (egal ob mit oder ohne MFC) integrieren. Alternativ wäre auch die Verwendung der .NET-Klassenbibliothek denkbar, die GDI+ verwendet und in Projekten mit sog. Managed C++ oder aber C# (u.ä.) zugänglich ist.
Für anspruchvollere Aufgaben (3D) käme dann  DirektX oder OpenGL infrage.
Empfehlungen für Tutorials habe ich zwar keine, aber vielleicht helfen dir einige der genannten Begriffe, um eine erfolgreichere Suche durchführen zu können.

Gruß
MCoder


----------

